# Today's awesome tool bench....



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Figures the pictures sideways :no:


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

When I was working in the field, I kept a set of folding saw horses in my van and a 4X4 sheet of plywood.....that way I had a workbench everywhere I went. Nothing I hate more than bending over to get stuff.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> When I was working in the field, I kept a set of folding saw horses in my van and a 4X4 sheet of plywood.....that way I had a workbench everywhere I went. Nothing I hate more than bending over to get stuff.


They sell these 6' fold up tables at HD that I have set up on these jobs but these guys left all this stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Upside right....:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I never hesitate to screw a scrap of plywood to anything flat nearby!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> When I was working in the field, I kept a set of folding saw horses in my van and a 4X4 sheet of plywood.....that way I had a workbench everywhere I went. Nothing I hate more than bending over to get stuff.


I have a set metal folding saw horses and a bi-fold, hollow core closet door. It gives me a 30X80 work surface and it's a little easier to haul and handle.
The door used, costs like $6.00 at the HFH restore. Cheaper the a sheet of plywood. :thumbsup:


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

Good old yankee ingenuity. Fenway sure ain't johnny reb country.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Of course the occidental ' s were sporting. He sure liked them!

Sent from my SGH-M919


----------

